# Fire Threatens Oil Sands



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Geez, this report doesn't sound all that good.

High pressure gas and oil............fire.............could be a big problem.

http://business.financialpost.com/n...on-as-fires-cause-evacuations?__lsa=8eb8-30fc


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Scary. It was only four years ago that more than half of the town of Slave Lake, Alberta was burnt to the ground.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Geez, this report doesn't sound all that good.
> High pressure gas and oil............fire.............could be a big problem.


That could be very nasty if the fire actually got that close near nat gas wells. Alberta is certainly having its problems this year.
The Economic Board of Canada is now saying that a recesssion in Alberta is unavoidable as the economy has shrunk 0.6 percent in the last
3 months...not surprised with the oil prices being about half of what they were last year.
Lots of unemployment in the oil patch. ..the NDP has their work cut out for them. 

Notley is now saying they won't be able to put together a budget until the fall, and there is many reasons for that. 

Fires in Alberta... and floods down south in Texas of "Biblical proportions"..something is definitely not right with the world these days. :cower:


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

It's been noticeably smoky in Fort Mac for the past couple days now and fires are hundreds of KM away still.

I remember it was much worse in 2011 though. One of our mines was put on essential personnel only due to the heavy smoke.

Hoping for some rain soon to get this under control...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The threat of fire was always in the back of my mind, when we went up to our camp in Northern Ontario.

There was only one access road in and out, and I always remembered my grandfather telling me that much of the forest was relatively new as it had burned before he had settled up there in the 1940s.

One night at our camp in the marina, I woke up and saw a bright orange light reflecting on the ceiling. I looked out the window and a bunch of young guys weekend camping were hooting and hollering around a campfire that was at least 30 feet high, and surrounded by the dry pine trees. I was getting dressed as fast as I could and woke everyone up..........when the marina owner went roaring by in his truck.

He was livid and I could hear him ordering the campers out...........not in the morning..............right now.

A few of us went over to give him some back up.

The fire was put out and they left right away.............leaving behind their tent and most of their belongings.

Nuts.............some people are just plain stupid. They could have set the whole forest on fire.......right next to the exit road and trapped about 300 cottagers.

I hope people in "dry" Canada, which covers lot of area currently, people remember not to start campfires.

And remember when you are camping, always try to know a couple of ways out of there.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

peterk said:


> It's been noticeably smoky in Fort Mac for the past couple days now and fires are hundreds of KM away still.
> 
> I remember it was much worse in 2011 though. One of our mines was put on essential personnel only due to the heavy smoke.
> 
> Hoping for some rain soon to get this under control...


You are in Fort Mac ?

We have a couple of nieces and friends working in that area, for quite a few years now.

Pretty good quad trails up there ? I used to love the quad rides with my pals. 

Sunrise to sunset. Moose, bears...........lots of fun.


----------

